# Smoking a pork butt



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

What internal temp do you guys smoke your pork butts to? I smoked my first one today and read different temps on the internet. Had people saying internal temps from 160 up to 215. I pulled mine off at about 175 and personally think it came out pretty darn good. Nice and moist and pretty much falls apart. Do you guys go with a higher temp? Or do most go with the 170 range? 

Sent from my LG-V410


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

they all are different, I start checking at about 180 and cook till the probe feels like it is going into a hot marshmallow (in several spots), usually about 200ish.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

For me it depends, for slicing I use 160-170. For pulled it's 180-190. Both go on a plate covered with aluminum foil for a 30 min rest before disassembly starts.
I'm also into brining mine for min 8 hrs before putting any heat (275-300) to it. Just my style & taste.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I pull mine at 203°


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Anywhere over 165 and under 220. Depends on how long I can stand the smell, before it gets consummed, lol


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

Breeze,
Here is a great reference source on the Internet called Amazingribs.com and their website should keep you busy for several hours. Great recipes, reviews, etc. Their recommendation is 170 degrees. I have no commercial interest but have found it useful, especially the Jerky recipe.

Enjoy

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/porknography/perfect_pulled_pork.html


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you want sliced pork 170° will work. If you want pulled you are cheating yourself big time on tenderness if you don't at least get up in the mid 190s.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Splittine said:


> If you want sliced pork 170° will work. If you want pulled you are cheating yourself big time on tenderness if you don't at least get up in the mid 190s.


Pulled this one out at 175 and it was hard to cut because it kept breaking apart. Maybe my temp gage is wrong. It definitely pulls apart easier then it cuts. Definitely tastes good though



Sent from my LG-V410


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

At 175 you are in the stall area. It will do as you are saying but like I said you are cheating yourself big time if you want pulled pork.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I take mine off bout the 170-175 range, coat w/ brown sugar and honey and wrap in foil till the 200 range! I pull mine, don't care fer sliced pork unless I'm at a BBQ joint!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn ya'll. My egg is packed waiting to move. Having withdrawals.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Damn ya'll. My egg is packed waiting to move. Having withdrawals.


Damn that's a trailer full of goodies. If you need it moved i'ld be happy to hold on to it for a couple decades just to help you out. I'm in serious need of a new smoker


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hot Reels said:


> they all are different, I start checking at about 180 and cook till the probe feels like it is going into a hot marshmallow (in several spots), usually about 200ish.


+1
Listen to this guy! Pork butts are cooked till they probe like butter! Now if you wanna a try a piece of heaven, butterfly the money muscle till its hanging by a small strip. Inject and season the whole butt and roll the MM till its back in its original position. Start probing MM around 170ish. Around 185ish when the MM probes like butter but with still just a little resistance cut the money muscle off. Wrap in foil and let rest. Continue cooking the butt till it probes like butter. Wrap and let rest. Save the juices and run through a fat separator. After resting for an hour plus slice the MM and pull the butt. Add the juices over everything and enjoy! You can add more rub or sauce at this stage or vinegar and red pepper for Carolina style. Dangit yall have made me hungry!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Damn that's a trailer full of goodies. If you need it moved i'ld be happy to hold on to it for a couple decades just to help you out. I'm in serious need of a new smoker


Moving to Milton this week. This load gets priority. LOL


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't use an internal temperature for smoking a Boston Butt. I put it in the BGE set at 250 F for 12 hrs, pull it out, wrap it up in tin foil adding 1 shot of JD, 1 shot of honey and one shot of apple juice before sealing the tin foil. put it back in the BGE still at 250 F for another 6 hrs. It comes out fall off the bone juicy and tender. For a rub I like Naulty's Butt and Breast Rub.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Mac1528 said:


> For me it depends, for slicing I use 160-170. For pulled it's 180-190. Both go on a plate covered with aluminum foil for a 30 min rest before disassembly starts.
> I'm also into brining mine for min 8 hrs before putting any heat (275-300) to it. Just my style & taste.
> View attachment 605817


Yea. What Mac said.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kim said:


> I don't use an internal temperature for smoking a Boston Butt. I put it in the BGE set at 250 F for 12 hrs, pull it out, wrap it up in tin foil adding 1 shot of JD, 1 shot of honey and one shot of apple juice before sealing the tin foil. put it back in the BGE still at 250 F for another 6 hrs. It comes out fall off the bone juicy and tender. For a rub I like Naulty's Butt and Breast Rub.


Try a heaping coat of Bad Byroms ifin you ain't never done it.....It gives it a little heat, but that's why I put a good coat of brown sugar and honey after it gets to around 180 and wrap it....:thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The brown sugar and honey coating does sound good I'll try that on the next Butt that goes into the BGE. How hot is the Byrom's?


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

I pull mine whenever the temp probe slides in real easy. Usually around 185 to 190.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

There will be no smoking pork butt in the federal prison system.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Damn ya'll. My egg is packed waiting to move. Having withdrawals.


I'm heading up to Birmingham, in the morning, to load mine up for the move on Friday. I can't wait, might have to pick up a brisket.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I'm heading up to Birmingham, in the morning, to load mine up for the move on Friday. I can't wait, might have to pick up a brisket.


Where you headed?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Where you headed?


Orange Beach. Have half my stuff at the house in Birmingham and the other half down here. I've been without a grill since February. Starting to twitch a bit.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Thanks guys...now I'm salivating for some smoked BBQ....which ain't going to happen tonight.....These post must be done before 3 pm or postponed till the next day....That's my Vote...lol....


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

My smoker is just a cheap Walmart smoker. I can't set the temp and forget it, have to keep an eye on it. It doesn't do too bad a job though as long as I add to the fire and adjust as needed. I pulled this one off at 175 mainly because it was almost 11pm and I didn't see a need in staying up much later watching the temp. It turned out extremely well actually. However next one I smoke I will start earlier and run it to around 200. 

I was surprised at how well I was able to maintain the temp on this cheap smoker. First time I used it was smoking ribs and had some trouble maintaining temp. But it turned out pretty good. This time I put a better temp gage on the smoker and used a different charcoal and had alot better luck controlling the temp. 

Sent from my LG-V410


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Getting closer....


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Others have already said this, but I like to wrap with foil around 160-175, but really I wrap when the color looks right. I do add the honey and butter at wrapping and it helps. Always do an injection prior to cooking. Helps a ton with moisture and flavor. I use Chris Lilly's Big Bob Gibson's rub and injection recipes. I pull it off the smoker at around 203-205, still wrapped in foil, and let it rest in a small cooler for at least 2 hours and up to 4. It still stays very hot and the rest makes a huge difference. The rest is most important if your cook is relatively fast, ie under 8 hours.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*My twist on the butt's*

I start by marinating mine with an injection of 50/50 apple juice/soy sauce with a few spices like onion powder, garlic powder, cayanne (bgns). Before it goes on the grill, I rub it with regular mustard (French's or generic) then coat it with my own rub. 

I usually get my act together around 2PM and am a later starter. My method works out for me. I use my BGE at 200 degrees and smoke with Pecan. I smoke for 6-8 hours. Then I move it to the oven and foil it up in a pan. I leave it in over night at 175 and go at it around 6 in the morning. I do a minimum of two at a time and up to three will fit nicely on my Large BGE. I put away the left overs with a food saver vacuum gizmo.

Here is my rub recipe:

Bob's Butt Rub	

Salt ¼	cup
Black Pepper	¼	cup
Sweet Paprika	¼	cup
Sugar	¼ cup
Garlic Powder	1	tbs
Onion Powder	1	tbs
Chili 4	tsp
Dry Mustard	1	tbs
Cayenne Pepper1	tsp
Ground Thyme	1 ½	tsp
Ground Oregano1 ½	tsp
Cumin 1	tsp


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Finally! The vegans, two doors down, have already driven by.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I managed to finally get mine in use. Just chicken and sausage, but, it was good....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Lit the fire at 7 this morning and had the butt on shortly there after. Kept the temp around 225-250 till it hit 190. Pulled it, wrapped it in foil and shoved it in a cooler. Opened the Egg up and put 6 ears of corn on and finished up the Vidalias. Pulled them, shut the vents and the bottom dropped out. My 17 month old has eaten about a pound of it and keeps chowing down on the corn too. I do need a new plate setter and seal. Anyone local have them?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You really can't screw up with the Egg unless you pop the top too much. Just smoked 2 butts (about 20 lbs total) for 12 hours at 225. Amazing. Only thing I put on them was a salt rubdown. I did have some hickory chunks wrapped in foil on the coals for a pretty heavy smoke.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of putting in the cooler to let it rest. It makes all the difference in the world when you get ready to eat it. It goes from pulled pork, to fallen apart pork! It rehydrates the bark as well, giving you the best flavor ever.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Just my late input. I cook my butts fat side up at 225-250* until an internal of 205* and have been doing this for 20 years. I never foil butts unless I am pushed for time( Texas Crutch ). I use nut woods, hickory or pecan and spray with a mix of 4 parts apple juice and one part cider vinegar once per hour, Just my way.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Just my late input. I never foil butts.....( Texas Crutch ).


It's ok Paymaster, we, in Texas, won't hold it against you. Your way is your entitlement, and besides your a proven winner on the cooking circuit!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> It's ok Paymaster, we, in Texas, won't hold it against you. Your way is your entitlement, and besides your a proven winner on the cooking circuit!


LOL!!!!!!
It was a Texan that first told me what it was called. Thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tips on the prep and rubs on the butts. Did a couple yesterday and they came out really good. Only had to cook em' 7 hours. Did the coat with honey and wrap for an hour. Stopped temp at 190 center temp. Probes were easy to move around. :thumbsup:


----------

